# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  یک سوال درمورد تأییدیه مدرک تحصیلی

## Mohammad.javad

سلام من در ثبت نام تأییدیه تحصیلی برای ترمیم معدل شماره موبایل رو اشتباه وارد کردم . وارد بخش پیگیری و ویرایش شدم بخشی برای ویرایش شماره نبود . میتونید منو راهنمایی کنید که الان چیکار کنم؟ برای امتحاناتم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟؟!

----------


## Nargesamiri

> سلام من در ثبت نام تأییدیه تحصیلی برای ترمیم معدل شماره موبایل رو اشتباه وارد کردم . وارد بخش پیگیری و ویرایش شدم بخشی برای ویرایش شماره نبود . میتونید منو راهنمایی کنید که الان چیکار کنم؟ برای امتحاناتم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟؟!


بايد با كد پيگيري وارد بشي(همون كدي كه بعد از ثبت نام برات ارسال شده)
 دوتا صفحه قبل ميزني و شماره موبايلت ويرايش ميكني 
تاجايي كه يادمه بعضي از اطلاعات نميشد ويرايش كني ولي اگر نشه بايد دوباره از اول ثبت نام انجام بدي

----------

